# Adrenolin's Log of IronMagLabs SUPER-DMZ RX 3.0



## Adrenolin (Dec 23, 2013)

*SUPER-DMZ RX 3.0*














_This log will last 4 weeks at a dose of 2 capsules of SUPER-DMZ RX 3.0 daily. I've been out of the gym since sometime last Spring - I've been getting back into it throughout December. I'm currently 250lbs at about 12% body fat. I'm looking to get bigger, leaner, and build some significant strength! I want to mainly add mass to my forearms and upper arms, my rear delts, and my upper pecs. I've been on nothing more than creatine lately, and that is all I'll be running alongside the SUPER-DMZ RX 3.0.
_
































_*Adrenolin15 = 15% OFF*_​


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2013)

Subbed!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Merry Christmas! Thanks guys. 


Day 2
I took 4 capsules and hit some more chest, rear delts, tri's, bi's, and forearms as I had done on Monday.


Day 3 *Christmas
I took 2 capsules, as directed for the remaining 26 days of this 4wk cycle. I'm already getting several comments about my pumped state and question if I'm on something. lol Will possibly report more if I hit the gym after opening presents with the family. Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 27, 2013)

Day 4
2 caps upon waking


My muscles have already become dense as rock, as well as a pumped appearance nearly all day long. Libido is real strong, however I could not bust this morning which was a little disappointing cause it's my birthday today and all.. lol


About to hit the gym!!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome!  I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 27, 2013)

awesome. cant wait for your take on the pH


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow! Stepped on the scale today, 265. I'm Fat! Did some Chest and Tri's yesterday.


Flat Bench (felt foreign, first time back on free weights)
225 x 10 x 10


Cable Flyes
42.5 x 4 x 30


Skull Crushers
110 x 4 x 15






Not a whole lot.... still gettin back into the swing of things, but even despite this, my arms are close to as big as they've ever been. They were gettin close to 19 last night.


Would like to hit some Back and Biceps tonight and some legs on Wednesday, but we'll see what happens... I don't set any routine in stone.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 17, 2014)

Smashed some chest and tri's yesterday. I upped the weight a bit.

Bench 
225*20
275*15
315*15
275*15
225*14 (wanted 20+, disappointed)

Incline
225*10
225*10
225*10
135*50

Rope Pushdowns
50*50
50*30
50*20

Standing Flyes
50*40
50*30
50*30
50*20
50*20
50*15

Skull Crushers
115*24
115*20
115*16

Weighed 250.5 this morning. Not anywhere near as vascular as I was in th first pics, but I am actually much leaner.. I should have taken a shirtless before to show how hidden my abdominals were.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 2, 2014)

Still cycling and leaning out. Appetite is like never before - extremely high, never satisfied, never full, never bloated. I just eat eat eat and get really vascular from it. Lethargy is zilch, but I'm beginning to get some strange vivid dreams and feeling like I'm on fire, like what tren does, except no night sweats or insomnia - I hope I don't jinx myself..


Hit some legs last night with the lady - the first time in a good while! Really want to get these hammies to grow like my quads do, placing extra attention to the little bastards; if anyone has some tips for them, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2014)

How the hell did u stay out the gym and stay at 12% bf for one year? Keep it up


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 24, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> How the hell did u stay out the gym and stay at 12% bf for one year? Keep it up


Oh don't get me wrong. I still stayed active. I play rugby, and love to go mountain biking and kayaking as well as sparring my brother and hitting the bag/mitts.


----------



## nsp (Mar 6, 2014)

How're things hold'n up since your run?


----------

